# Garden State GRC CCA



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

On Saturday October 9, 2010 the Garden State Golden Retriever Club will host it's 5th annual Golden Retriever Club of America Certificate of Conformation Assessment. It will be held at North Branch Park in North Branch New Jersey the day before our Specialty. Our evaluators will be Sandra Dunn, Elizabeth Greenfield and Cheryl Blair. Entries are on a first received basis and limited to 24 entries and 5 alternates. Premiums available by contacting me at 

[email protected]


----------



## Laura Way (May 25, 2009)

Hello Hank,

Please let me know if you received my email this morning. I would love 2 premiums. 

Laura


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Autumndays65 said:


> Hello Hank,
> 
> Please let me know if you received my email this morning. I would love 2 premiums.
> 
> Laura



Laura
Check your email I you the premium this morning.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

This is a wonderful event! It was at this event that I met so many wonderful people and the breeder of our now beautiful Golden girl, Chloe. We can't wait to see everyone!!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxo

Love,
Leslie


----------

